# GASTON, NC Super Kill Shelter (F) B&T 7/29/11 EU Day



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook
*This is TAG #4493 the Dog - German Shepherd Dog*

TAG #4493 will be put down at GASTON COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL on July 29, 2011


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

dup post;

DOG CAN ONLY BE RECLAIMED BY OWNER


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

why would that be? if her owner doesn't claim her, she gets killed?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

If they deem a dog too aggressive, then they state "Owner Reclaim ONly" and they will euth; they simply don't want the risk. I saw this dog but didn;'t post it b/c I know what their policies are an tey don't budge.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor baby, look at her nails. Let's hope the owner cares enough to come and get her.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

